# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Cap Verde in Januar

## Danielisern

Ich will mit freunde nach Cap Verde fahren mitte Januar fuer 15 tage. Can mir jemand helfen mit unterkunft? Tips oder adresen, oder links? Hotels, bungalows, apartments, etc... 

Danke im vorraus 

Daniel

----------


## Bisi

Hallo Daniel 

ich hab grad ein Angebot eingeholt - 2 Wochen ab Mnchen 
in einem netten Hotel mit der TACV ab Mnchen 995 EURO
www.ola-sportreisen.de

versuch's dort mal!

----------


## tomg

hi daniel,

unterkuenfte gibt's viele, selbst zusammen stellen lohn sich nach meiner meinung bei 2 wochen nicht, da der flug den hauptanteil der kosten (ca. 700 bis 750 euro) ausmacht
wir waren im maerz mit www.surf-action.com da und haben fuer dezember wieder dort gebucht. 14 tage kosten wie bisi schon geschrieben hat etwa 1000 euro. aber der trip lohn sich auf alle faelle !

viel spass !

----------


## KaT

klar lohnen sich die kapverden, ich war im februar dort und fand es klasse. freunde von mir sind jetzt gerade vor 2 wochen wieder gekommen und waren enttuscht, da es sich innerhalb von nem halben jahr komplett gendert hat. was will man erwarten, wenn neckermann und co ihre bettenburgen hochziehen und die kapverden mittlerweile jetzt bei jedem reiseanbieter als all inclusive angeboten wird. schluss mit ich bastle mir meinen urlaub kostengnstig zusammen und rein ins volle touristische berangebot. ich mag es nicht negativ bewerten, schlielich ist es gut fr die einheimischen, aber das eigentliche der inseln geht damit verloren.

----------


## windseven

Warum soll das gut sein fr die Einheimischen? Damit sich ein paar wenige groe Huser bauen und sich einen Hummer in die Einfahrt stellen knnen (alles schon dort gesehen letzten Winter)? Und der groe Rest im Billiglohn-Service hingibt oder gar der zunehmenden Prostitution?
Fr uns Surfer gibt es meiner Ansicht vor allem zwei Argumente, dort hinzufahren, und solange die auch noch erfllt werden, wrde ich immer wieder hinfahren: gute Windsicherheit und Temperaturen im Winter bei nur wenig Flugstunden und super Wellen!
So wie es aussieht werden aber auch diese beiden Faktoren auf Sal sterben, da die zwei besten Spots, Leme Bedje und Punta Preta, in absehbarer Zeit im Windschatten von Bettenburgen stehen werden, Plne dafr existieren schon. Traurig, aber das wird sich auf den Kapverden wohl so entwickeln wie auf den Kanaren.
Leider bekommt man die gnstigsten Angebote aber tatschlich ber die Veranstalter - selber buchen ist auf Sal sehr umstndlich (im Ggs. zu den Kanaren).

----------


## KaT

hey ich mag die kapverden absolut, aber auch das leme bedje ist im moment im umbau oder besser gesagt neubau. man nehme es wie man will.

----------


## 1duckjibe

wir haben in 2006 im januar individuell gebucht, nur flug und station (planet oder josh) empfehle ich  und bernachtung per internet, es gibt mittlerweile ein berangebot an bernachtungen auch privat, im prinzip kann man ohne hotel anreisen, am FH ein taxi fr 10  nehmen und sich in sal absetzen lassen

----------

